# Dove cotton wicking



## Seemo.wm (28/6/17)

Hey guys.

Wanted to know, can one use dove cotton I instead of buying special vaping cotton.
If so, wat are the differences and can it be considered as a cheaper alternative

Ps: it does say on the packaging that it is unbleached and 100% organic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/6/17)

Yes, you can, but it doesn't last long and burns very quickly inside a coil. Vaping cottong is specially made for vaping and lasts much longer. It also has a much longer "break-in" period (where you get a cotton taste) than vaping cotton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (28/6/17)

How much cheaper is the Dove cotton?
Just wondering. Cotton in general is not that expensive. Considering how often I rewick (weekly) and how much cotton I use, the cotton is the least of my worries, money wise.
I spent much more on juice and wire, and even then, I spent much less than I used to on cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/17)

No idea, never used it before. But im sure it will make your face feel beautiful

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/6/17)

a pack of Cotton bacon at R150 +- lasts several months, so not worth it using cheap cotton with chemical taste (which i notice when i tried using Johnsons cotton) 

Rather buy a pack of cotton bacon and have it last for at least 4 to 5 months, well worth the money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/6/17)

You can get 100% Organic cotton from Dischem for R20 a bag. that bag will last you your lifetime. I dont find it has any weird tastes or anything

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Ashley A (28/6/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> You can get 100% Organic cotton from Dischem for R20 a bag. that bag will last you your lifetime. I dont find it has any weird tastes or anything


Have to agree with this one. Might even be cheaper than "Dove cotton" and I have more than half a bag left from 3 years ago so that shows I don't have to re-wick often and I have a ton of various vaping type materials that I haven't used since laying around somewhere since the vape quality seemed on par with most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (28/6/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> You can get 100% Organic cotton from Dischem for R20 a bag. that bag will last you your lifetime. I dont find it has any weird tastes or anything



I use that cotton as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/6/17)

You can, I think you need to boil the cotton to release some of the bleach that was used to get it that white - try looking for organic cotton balls rather. This would have gone through less chemical processing.


----------



## Seemo.wm (28/6/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> You can get 100% Organic cotton from Dischem for R20 a bag. that bag will last you your lifetime. I dont find it has any weird tastes or anything


Thanks man ill check this one out


----------



## Wiets van Rensburg (28/6/17)

Dove cotton is to dense and burn to fast, i use Clicks zig zag cotton

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

